# Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle



## sascha (2 März 2009)

Zehntausende Menschen fallen jeden Monat auf Abofallen im Internet herein. Aber warum landen eigentlich so viele Verbraucher in der Falle? Die Antwort ist so einfach wie erschreckend: Google. Und der Suchmaschinen-Gigant verdient an den üblen Tricks kräftig mit.

Weiter:
Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## webwatcher (6 April 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*

heute.de Nachrichten - Computerwurm Conficker: Vorsicht, Trittbrettfahrer!


> Dass man bei Googles Suchmaschinenwerbung vor betrügerischen Angeboten keinesfalls sicher ist, hatten kürzlich schon Verbraucherschützer von Computerbetrug.de nachgewiesen. Sie hatten eine Reihe von Werbeanzeigen bei Google entdeckt, die auf Betrugswebseiten verwiesen. Ihr Fazit: "Der Suchmaschinengigant verdient an den üblen Tricks kräftig mit." Denn sobald ein Nutzer bei Google eine Anzeige anklickt, klingeln bei der Suchmaschinenfirma die Kassen.


----------



## webwatcher (23 April 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*

Aufruf: Wir entlarven Download-Abzocker - helfen Sie mit! - PC-WELT
Gut gemeinter aber naiver Ansatz der schon bei Dialern nicht funktioniert hat 

außerordentlich wichtig aber diese Aussagen:


> "Insbesondere finde ich es schade, dass es ein Leichtes ist, die Seiten als Werbung bei Suchmaschinen einzublenden, um damit noch mehr unbedarfte Nutzer in die Falle zu locken."
> ....
> Auch F. E.  vom Openoffice.org-Projekt fordert: "Ich appelliere an die Suchmaschinen, sich endlich ihrer Verantwortung bewusst zu werden und derlei Werbung nicht mehr zu schalten."



Im wesentlichen geht es um Google, denen anscheinend  es völlig egal ist, womit Geld verdient wird.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*

Web-Abzocker abwehren - c't


			
				 c't  ›  Magazin   schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Offensichtlich sind die Hintermänner von Opendownload seit Monaten Kunden bei Google und werben mit Adwords. An jedem Klick auf die Textanzeigen verdient der Suchmaschinenriese folglich mit.
> 
> Dass Opendownload.de ein Abofallen-Portal ist, müsste sich auch bei Google herumgesprochen haben. Ob man denn nicht erwäge, diesem oder zumindest mit ihm offenbar in Zusammenhang stehenden Kunden den Vertrag zu kündigen, wollten wir von Google wissen. Der Konzern antwortete mit dem Standard-Statement: „Wir arbeiten aktiv daran, Webseiten, die in unserem Werbenetzwerk bösartige Software bewerben, zu ermitteln. Konten, die Anzeigen beinhalten, die auf Webseiten mit bösartiger Software weiterleiten, werden von uns sofort gesperrt.“ *Wir wiesen darauf hin, dass es sich nicht um bösartige Software, sondern um zwielichtige Werbepartner handelt. Darauf erhielten wir keine Antwort mehr.*


----------



## webwatcher (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*

My-Downloads.de | MG Blog


> Es ist fast schon unglaublich wie einfach es den dubiosen Download-Portalen von Google gemacht wird. Wer sich derzeit für das kostenlose Openoffice interessiert und dabei auf die Unterstützung der beliebten Suchmaschine Google vertraut, hat gute Chancen auf einen Download-Abzocker herein zu fallen, was angesichts der aktuellen Werbeanzeigen zu Openoffice auch nicht wirklich schwer ist.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*

heise Security - 19.06.09 - Neuer Google-Dienst hilft beim Finden dubioser Werbefirmen


> Neuer Google-Dienst hilft beim Finden dubioser Werbefirmen



Heuchelei pur. Werbung für Aboabzocke läuft auf Hochtouren


----------



## webwatcher (6 August 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*

Microsoft will wohl mit seiner  seiner Suchmaschine  bing.com  was anrüchige Werbung betrifft
 Google nicht nachstehen 

Suche nach divx z.B liefert als scheinbaren Treffer Nr.1  alte Bekannte 


> gesponserte seiten
> DivX Player - Download
> - OpenLoads.de
> Hier bekommen Sie die neue Version der Divx Player Software, Tipp!


[noparse]http://www.openloads.de/DivX_Player/index.html[/noparse]

siehe auch 
Bing.com - Eine neue Spielwiese für Abzocker, Trittbrettfahrer und alte Bekannte | Abzocknews.de

Dasselbe gilt für open office 


> OpenOffice 3.1 Download
> - loadclick.de/openoffice
> Jetzt neue Version von Openoffice downloaden - schnell und bequem.
> 
> ...



[noparse]http://online-downloaden.de/?pp=241239&l=openoffice[/noparse]
[noparse]http://www.openloads.de/Open_Office/index.html[/noparse]

und wahrscheinlich auch weitere freeware

Die Kennzeichnung  als Werbung ist noch undeutlicher als bei Google:
Statt "Anzeige" steht  "gesponserte seiten" als ob es etwas besonders empfehlenswertes wäre


----------



## webwatcher (2 September 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*

Ratgeber Abzockschutz: So schützen Sie sich vor Internet-Abzocke - PC-WELT


> Die Abzocke lauert zunächst einmal in den Trefferlisten der Suchmaschinen. Unter den vielen Treffern verbergen sich etliche Abzocker und Möchtegern-Schnäppchen. Das ist aber noch nicht alles: Bei Google erscheinen neben und über den Trefferlisten auch noch die AdWords – bezahlte Werbeanzeigen, die zum Suchbegriff passen sollten und gegen die es grundsätzlich nichts einzuwenden gibt, irgendwie muss Google schließlich Geld verdienen. Auch in diesen Google AdWords steckt mitunter Abzocke, nicht jeder Billigheimer ist wirklich billig. Ein Klassiker für solche Abzocke ist die als Abo-Falle bekannten Seite opendownload.de, die Gratis-Software wie beispielsweise Openoffice.org für 192 Euro zum Download anbietet - Abzocke in Reinkultur. Für den Internetnutzer stellt sich somit die Frage: Wie erkenne ich derartige Abzocke auf den ersten Blick und ohne lange zu recherchieren?


----------



## dvill (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*

Jäger - AdWords-Hilfe


> Ich kann Dir auch versichern, dass Google dem Problem den "Abzockern" mit höchster Sorgfalt nachgeht und viele der existierenden Konten bereist überprüft und beseitigt worden sind. Wie Bfri geschrieben hat “leider ist es Google bei AdWords nicht möglich, alle "bösen" Anzeigen automatisch zu erkennen und zu blocken. “ und deswegen möchte ich Dich um Verständnis bitten, da dies ein langwieriger Prozess ist und viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.


In der Tat viel Zeit.

Das Zitat stammt vom 25.5.09, und seitdem ist NICHTS passiert.


----------



## Xerxes47 (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Microsoft will wohl mit seiner  seiner Suchmaschine  bing.com  was anrüchige Werbung betrifft
> Google nicht nachstehen



Suche nach divx z.B liefert als scheinbaren Treffer Nr.1  alte Bekannte 

[noparse]http://www.openloads.de/DivX_Player/index.html[/noparse]

siehe auch 
Bing.com - Eine neue Spielwiese für Abzocker, Trittbrettfahrer und alte Bekannte | Abzocknews.de

Dasselbe gilt für open office 


[noparse]http://online-downloaden.de/?pp=241239&l=openoffice[/noparse]
[noparse]http://www.openloads.de/Open_Office/index.html[/noparse]

OpenOffice.org unternimmt was gegen abzocker sehe de: Pressemitteilung vom 15. September 2009


----------



## webwatcher (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*



Xerxes47 schrieb:


> siehe auch
> Bing.com - Eine neue Spielwiese für Abzocker, Trittbrettfahrer und alte Bekannte | Abzocknews.de


 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-suchmaschine-bing-unterstuetzt-abzocker.html

Bei Recherchen hab ich bei Google bis zu sechs und mehr Abzockerfallen   gleichzeitig für freeware  gefunden 
Das Ganze ist extrem flüchtig. Die Einblendungen wechseln ständig, genau wie die  zur Täuschung vorgeschalteten Weiterleitungsdomains.


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*

Diese dreisten Abofallen lauern im Netz - Digital - Bild.de


> Der Trick der Betrüger: Für die Abo-Fallen wirbt „Top of Software“ unter anderem bei Google. Wer in der Suche „Acrobat Reader" eintippt, bekommt u. a. einen Werbelink zu einer Abzock-Seite angezeigt.


Bild ist sonst nicht gerade meine favorisierte Infoquelle. Hier ist aber Lob  dafür angebracht,
 dass hier über  die heimtückische  Fallenstellerei in Google informiert wird.


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*

http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/16/0,3672,8060016,00.html


			
				heute.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Google verdient mit*
> 
> Die Abzocker müssen für jeden Klick auf eine ihrer Werbeanzeigen einen bestimmten Geldbetrag
> an Google überweisen. Indirekt verdient das Suchmaschinenunternehmen an dieser Abzockmasche
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (6 April 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*

http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/16/0,3672,8060016,00.html


			
				ZDFheute schrieb:
			
		

> Internetbetrüger werden immer dreister. *Sie werben bei Google mit Gratisprogrammen,* täuschen ihre Opfer und schieben ihnen teure Abos unter.
> ...
> 
> *Google verdient mit*
> ...



Es wird nicht die Bohne  kontrolliert.


----------



## bernhard (17 August 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*

Frage zu der Auffindbarkeit der Antassia GmbH auf den Google-Ergebnisseiten » Computerrecht


----------



## technofreak (1 November 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*

Yahoo scheint ebensowenig Skrupel zu besitzen, für Abzockerseiten Werbung zu schalten
 zu lassen und dafür zu kassieren:
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/63672-abofalle-software-archiv-com.html#post325518

Es ist ohnehin  bemerkenswert, wie wenig  von Medien/Verbraucherzentralen  und anderen Foren/Blogs auf 
diese dubiose Rolle der Suchmaschinenbetreiber  hingewiesen und informiert wird


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 November 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*



technofreak schrieb:


> Es ist ohnehin  bemerkenswert, wie wenig  von Medien/Verbraucherzentralen  und anderen Foren/Blogs auf
> diese dubiose Rolle der Suchmaschinenbetreiber  hingewiesen und informiert wird


Jaja, die Werbedienstleister als Helfershelfer für Abzocker und Kriminelle. Ich erinnere mal wieder an die Millionen der HAS an f*net & co 

Unverständlich, ja. Ärgerlich, sehr!


----------



## technofreak (4 November 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*

Online-Abzocke: So tappen Sie nicht in Kostenfallen - Stern TV | STERN.DE


> Wie erkennt man unseriöse Angebote im Internet?
> 
> Auf den ersten Blick sind unseriöse Angebote nur schwer zu erkennen.



Quatsch. Ein einziger Blick genügt. Googleadsensewerbung, Popupwerbung   oder Spam. 
Auf keinem anderen Weg schleichen sich Nutzlosfallen "in die Herzen" unbedarfter User. 
Sogenannte "erfahrene  User", die immer wieder als Opfer präsentiert werden, sind nicht 
mal in der Lage Werbung von echten Treffern zu unterscheiden  

Auch hier wieder kein Sterbenswort über die  dubiose Rolle von Google und  Co


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 November 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*

In einem Akte-Beitrag wird der StA in Düsseldorf gefragt, wieso Betrüger nur eine geringe Geldstrafe zahlen, obwohl 1 Mio an Geldern eingefroren wurde.

Sagt dieser StA: Es ist bekannt, *dass siebenstellige Beträge bezahlt wurden für die Platzierung der Webseiten in Suchmaschinen*.

Er hat nicht Google gesagt, aber man kann es sich ausrechnen: Google hat gerichtsbekannt mitverdient an einem Millionenbetrug und tut das immer wieder, seit vielen Jahren, wie ja schon zu Dialerzeiten.

Über StreetView regen sich die Leute auf, aber dass Google einer der Profiteure organisierter Kreiminalität ist - das ist egal.
:wall:

Akte 2010 über Outlets.de und einen Kuhhandel mit der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf (Video) | Abzocknews.de
(ab etwa 5:20)


----------



## technofreak (6 November 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*

Angeklickt - Aktuelle Stunde - WDR Fernsehen


> Suchmaschinen führen zu kostenpflichtigen Seiten
> 
> Was mich ganz besonders ärgert und die Sache auch so gefährlich macht: Es kann gut passieren, dass man direkt von einer Suchmaschine zu solchen kostenpflichtigen Seiten geschickt wird. Ein Beispiel: Ich gebe Internet Explorer Download bei Google ein – und schicke die Suchanfrage ab. Eigentlich verteilt Microsoft den Browser kostenlos. Doch es finden sich immer wieder solche bezahlte Anzeigen in den Suchergebnissen, die einen dann auf eine Webseite schicken, die für den Download Geld verlangt.


Was nicht verstanden ist,  ist der Trick mit den Landingpages 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*

Weder Google noch die Abofallensteller scheint der OLG-Beschluss sonderlich 
beeindruckt zu haben. Es wird  wieder verstärkt geworben. 

theopnofice3.com 
opnofice3online.com 
newopnofice3.com 
e-opnofice3.com

alle verlinken weiter  auf download-service.de
Screenshot von heute morgen:


----------



## Captain Picard (30 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle*

Abofallenwerbung ist in den letzten Monaten drastisch zurückgegangen.

Dafür versucht man per Googleadsensewerbung die Zahlungsmoral zu verbessern 
Mit  derselben Methode, mit der die Abofallen aufgestellt wurden, 
 versucht z.B. webtains die Nachlese zu "optimieren" 

Viele Verbraucher wissen  gar nicht, dass das Werbung ( in dem Fall = Irreführung ) ist. 
Der erste echte Treffer ist der mit einer  Info zur Verbraucherzentrale 
http://verbraucherrecht.blogg.de/eintrag.php?id=922


> Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen warnt vor Eisenacher Firma Webtains GmbH


----------

